# Hello from Aus!



## bexta_babe (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, my names Rebecca and I live in NSW Australia, just north of Sydney.

I study biology at university and ever since we studied the mantids ive always wanted one! they look like amazing little pets. if any sellers are here in Aus, please contact me  

 Bec.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, there are a few people on here from there so they might be able to help you!


----------



## ismart (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Becky, good t o see u here, the real name of this forum should be Rebecca's mantis forum




, This place is filled with Rebeccas! we are a special species ourselves! Welcome from OHIO


----------



## revmdn (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## bexta_babe (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks so much everyone! this is a great forum, i hope i can come across someone here in Aus to help me


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Becky from Australia, from another Becky, lol!



And welcome to the forum.





It's true... of the female members here, a disproportionately large number are named Rebecca/Becky (we have like what, 6 or 7 now?). I think being interested in mantids and being named Rebecca have a mysterious bond.



It's really uncanny!



But I think it's great. So again, welcome Becky... and I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep! I tried to see in the members list how many there were, but couldnt find out how to tell, could Rick find out for us?


----------

